# If you could shoot a portrait of anyone in the world, whom would you choose to shoot?



## Anthony Fawkes LTD (Mar 8, 2011)

I think I would love to have shot Mary Hopkin when she was young. Your turn!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 8, 2011)

Dalai Lama


----------



## MichiganFarts (Mar 8, 2011)

Alf


----------



## ghache (Mar 8, 2011)

Male: Al Capone.
Female: Farrah Fawcett in the 70's


----------



## PASM (Mar 8, 2011)

Jabba the Hut.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 8, 2011)

Bruce Willis or Ronald Reagan.


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 8, 2011)

Joe Ratzinger.  I have a few thoughts I'd LOVE to share.

-Pete


----------



## gsgary (Mar 8, 2011)

Dead= Jimi Hendrix, alive= Jean Shrimpton in the 60's jean shrimpton - Google Search


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 8, 2011)

Cher, or Tina.














(and if it isn't painfully obvious... yes I am a big ole homo. :lmao


----------



## Poza (Mar 8, 2011)

Victoria Silverstedt...


Its best i dont include a video to show who she is.


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 8, 2011)

Ansel Adams. As I would be able to talk shop with him as I was working. And gernerally would just like to sit down and listen to him.

I would not pick anyone based on beauty.  More interested in people with experiences or lots of character.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 8, 2011)

I knew it would turn to this LOL



Poza said:


> Victoria Silverstedt...


----------



## Village Idiot (Mar 8, 2011)

Jesus Mutha****ing Christ!

Me and JC would be pals.


----------



## EckoZero (Mar 8, 2011)

Debbie Harry, posing holding an old style payphone handset looking bored...


----------



## ghache (Mar 8, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> Jesus Mutha****ing Christ!
> 
> Me and JC would be pals.


 
Jesus was living the good life then he started doing meth and coke. He got nailed for it.


----------



## Anthony Fawkes LTD (Mar 9, 2011)

Uh, what happened to my last post?


----------



## Formatted (Mar 9, 2011)

Emma Watson. Giggity...


----------



## Village Idiot (Mar 9, 2011)

Formatted said:


> Emma Watson. Giggity...



Mila Jovovich, and at least she's legally old enough. Well, I guess Hermoine is fine if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 9, 2011)

Kundalini

Not a man crush.. just want to drink a few shots and maybe hell teach me a thing or two about lighting  :lmao:


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 9, 2011)

If he exists: god. This way we could all know what the hell he looks like.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 9, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Not a man crush..


 I believe you.




Are you going to wear your dress?


----------



## norwegian (Mar 10, 2011)

Dead: Jean Baudrillard - We could have an interesting conversation about post-modernism and photography. 
Alive: Jean Baudrillard - We could have an interesting conversation about post-modernism and photography. 


I guess I would prefer Baudrillard alive as the conversation would be a bit awkward if he was dead.


----------



## shadylady (Mar 10, 2011)

Denzel Washington


----------



## Anthony Fawkes LTD (Mar 10, 2011)

Okay... A moderator deleted one of my posts without saying a word...


----------



## willis_927 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'd have to agree with loveDSLR from his very popular thread and say Kim Kardashian.... umm ya maybe not so much .. haha


----------



## digital flower (Mar 10, 2011)

Selena Gomez


----------



## RauschPhotography (Mar 10, 2011)

There's so many I'd really like to shoot! Edward Norton would definitely be on my list!

And maybe Charlie Sheen, but I don't think I've done nearly enough drugs to keep up with him. At least it'd be interesting!


----------



## djacobox372 (Mar 22, 2011)

Mike Tyson--battle scared face, tattoo, controversial personality, expressive, what else could you ask for?


----------



## mwcfarms (Mar 22, 2011)

Alive Hugh Hefner back in the last 60s and Dead James Dean.


----------



## kasperjd4 (Mar 22, 2011)

Uma Therman.... <3


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 22, 2011)

Dead: John Peel

Alive: Tupac


----------



## daarksun (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow, what a cool question. 

Female:  alive: Nascar's Danika patrick   - (or Cleopatra)

Male:  Sam Elliot - in western attire. He has great lines in his face and the best cowboy I have ever seen. (or Abraham Lincoln would be great)


----------



## thierry (Mar 24, 2011)

Joe Dirt

annnd "The most interesting man in the world"


----------



## quiddity (Mar 24, 2011)

christine mendoza, halle berry


----------



## bentcountershaft (Mar 24, 2011)

Males:

Dead (Distant Past):  Thomas Jefferson   

Dead (Recent Past):  Frank Zappa

Alive:  Jeff Bridges

Females:

Dead (Distant Past):  Helen of Troy

Dead (Recent Past):  Grace Kelly

Alive:  Julia Stiles


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 25, 2011)

If I could get get on a plane for home right away then Osama Bin Laden.

Then I'd rat his but out for the reward.  :lmao:


----------



## Stryker (Mar 30, 2011)

Neil Armstrong while telling the world that the moon landing was a hoax


----------



## Forkie (Mar 30, 2011)

Nero, Samuel Pepys, Oliver Cromwell.





And Scarlett Johnasson.  With just her panties on.


----------



## mikehaugen (Mar 30, 2011)

Santa Clause... or maybe Buzz Lightyear


----------



## mikehaugen (Mar 30, 2011)

on second thought... even if it's not Buzz Lightyear, I think Tim Allen would be cool.


----------



## Paul D. Van Hoy II (Mar 30, 2011)

I would definitely want to do a photo-shoot with Bob Barker and Snoop Dog 

Paul

Toronto Wedding Photographer


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 30, 2011)

RuPaul.... before - _and_ after.


----------



## photoaddiction (Apr 1, 2011)

Morgan Freeman

His eyes are so expressive


----------



## SNBniko (Apr 1, 2011)

djacobox372 said:


> Mike Tyson--battle scared face, tattoo, controversial personality, expressive, what else could you ask for?



Are we counting his tattoo as a battle scar?  Otherwise he doesn't look too f-ed up.  I mean, you can tell his nose has been broken a bagillion times, but most boxers look like that.  ALI.... now THAT is a man who fought about 100 rounds too many, haha.


----------



## SNBniko (Apr 1, 2011)

I'd want to shoot Navier and Stokes.  Their equations for fluid mechanics are a staple, and really cool.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Apr 1, 2011)

John Lennon.


----------



## Lukep (Apr 3, 2011)

Natalie Portman *sigh*


----------



## rachard1583 (Apr 6, 2011)

I like to take legend Rajini, Also, I think creatively in regards to photography. The subject need not be in the center of the photo as traditional photos often are.

Dallas Wedding Photography


----------



## wlbphoto (Apr 6, 2011)

Brittney Skye


----------



## ColoringSilence (Apr 7, 2011)

Girl: Sarah Brightman
Guy: Josh Groban


----------



## Scarlet Siren (Apr 10, 2011)

Alive - Dave Navarro Robert Downey Jnr and Al Pacino

also 

Deceased - Miles Davis, Charles Mingus and Michael Jackson


----------



## Joshonator (Apr 10, 2011)

Humphrey Bogart all the way.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Apr 10, 2011)

Alive... Weird Al.

Dead.... Vince Lombardi. On the sideline. During the fourth quarter. Down by 10.


----------



## Dajuan (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd photograph Obama!


----------



## Dusica (May 10, 2011)

Benicio Del Toro. He's very inspiring.


----------



## KvnO (May 10, 2011)

Bob Dylan, anyone?  His interviews are crazy enough, I wonder how he is with photographers.  

And, Paul Simon.  

Not to mention, the Beatles.

Not that I do much portraiture, but older people, I think, are more interesting to look at.


----------



## ClickAddict (May 10, 2011)

From a pure artistic choice, I'd go for the cast of Cirque de Soleil.  Between the amazing costumes and colors, the crazy poses some of the contortionists could pull off and the high flying action shots, you could spend months photographing this group and still have more to shoot.


----------



## SilverEF88 (May 10, 2011)

Joel-Peter Witkin doing his thing in the studio.  God that would be awesome.


----------



## jaykilgore (May 11, 2011)

Toss up beftween Jennifer Aniston and Adriana Lima.

There is really, really something about Jennifer Aniston that really like.


----------



## horvateszter (May 13, 2011)

Someone who's very old. The wrinkles on the face, the blueish eyes. My biggest aim is to have this kind of picture.


----------



## mishele (May 13, 2011)

c.cloudwalker aka.....****er


----------



## Miladymimi (May 13, 2011)

Queen Elizabeth II, there's something about her that is intriquing to me.  

Someone from the past:  Samuel Clemens,  an interesting face and mind.


----------



## Mecal (May 13, 2011)

Abraham Lincoln, during the Civil War (you know, out in the field with his commanders and such)




Lukep said:


> Natalie Portman *sigh*


 
agreed!


----------



## GreatPhotoRace (May 23, 2011)

Teddy Roosevelt and the Rough Riders.  Man was on a mission all the time.  Interesting character.

-GPR


----------



## 1holegrouper (May 23, 2011)

Methuselah on his 969th birthday in black and white.


----------



## jhira_photo (May 25, 2011)

*Ron Paul Baby!*


----------



## norwegian (May 30, 2011)

I've changed my mind.


Karl Marx - the person who has made the biggest impression on me even though I've never met him.


----------



## H4X1MA (Aug 30, 2011)

Resurrecting and old thread 

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## Alpha (Aug 30, 2011)

Easy. Kate Moss. It's impossible to take a bad photo of her.


----------

